# The Bubblenest thread!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody! 

As most of you know, my betta fish, Honeycomb, lives in a 10 gallon tank by himself. I have had for almost 2 years now and he has NEVER made a bubble nest. Upon waking up yesterday, i found a VERY small (pretty decent though) strip of bubbles running lengthwise all around the tank! At first i thought it was because i used a small amount of melafix for his torn fin, but i have used more melafix than that without any bubbles. But now, i can actually SEE him making the nest! I am so excited, even if his nest is small, that he is happy! Cant wait to see how it grows!

Note: He made the nest after i did a water change and did i pretty thorough cleaning. I also moved around the plants, and filled the water up WAy higher than i usually do (less thank an inch from the top). The filter current is now not as strong (he swims around asier) and now that the heater is submerged more, the water stays at about 78-80 degrees! I finally know what to do to make him happy after 2 years!



I will try to get a pic uploaded soon!


Please share your little guy's (and girls?) bubble nests!!!:lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats!! Unfortunately, Lebron has made 4 Bubblenests since he came. I NEVER got a Pic of them!! Hard to believe, right?  I'm going to do a 100% Water Change soon, so maybe that would encourage him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Congrats!! Unfortunately, Lebron has made 4 Bubblenests since he came. I NEVER got a Pic of them!! Hard to believe, right?  I'm going to do a 100% Water Change soon, so maybe that would encourage him.


Wow, you must have one happy betta!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Finally got some decent pics 
Sorry about the glare, the water is actually VERY clear XD


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Shilough, my hmxct male, coming up to 3.5 months old, and his tiny nest.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sylvia's nest yes she got eggy and nested XD :








Puddles nest (last pic i had of him :'( ):


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

styggian said:


> Shilough, my hmxct male, coming up to 3.5 months old, and his tiny nest.


Beautiful fish! If you think his nest is tiny....look at Honeycomb's lol:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Sylvia's nest yes she got eggy and nested XD :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betta Lover, i just adore your fish. I am so sorry to hear about Puddles, he was my fav of all your fish, but i bet you gave him a wonderful life:-D

Nice bubble nests, huge compared to Honeycomb's wimpy one haha


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks myrainbowbettafish, i gotta get a pic of soda's first nest, he made it for Kahara -w- what a flirt


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks myrainbowbettafish, i gotta get a pic of soda's first nest, he made it for Kahara -w- what a flirt


Haha cute! They can have "love at first sight" so to speak


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, i don't mind XD gonna pull up the pic in a sec


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's his nest:








Heres soda:








And here is Kahara:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful fish! OMG my new fav is Kahara! Cool name!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My unnamed HMPK male and his nest.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

My Zeddie made some pretty sweet nests when he was in the 29 gallon and i thought he was a she. When i added more girlies for a sorority, he went nuts chasing and nesting. so we put him in time out, asked some people one here, and voila, poor guy was, well, a guy. and had all the ladies he could want. he still stares longingly into the 29 from his half of the 5 gallon.

earlier, Swish had a bubble nest against a fake plant leaf! it was tiny tiny, like half an inch in diameter, but i was excited. he was my first boy :3


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Kevin Fisher never liked his big tank, I think he felt a little overwhelmed and lost. But now that he's in a smaller tank, he seems much happier. He loves his bamboo plant and his little log hidey.

here's his bubblenest:









Hephaestus did have one, but it got sacrificed for a 100% water change. He hasn't built a new one yet.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I've had 4 bettas, 1 is now passed, 1 is about 4 years old, the other 2 I just got a couple weeks ago, and I've never seen a single bubble nest.. kind of sucks. The surface isn't too rough either... dunno.


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

This is Boo's nest (he's the current resident of the fishpital)


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

=D Here is chichiri's bubble nest. He' blind! this is was taken in April, 16, 2012


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Aurie said:


> I've had 4 bettas, 1 is now passed, 1 is about 4 years old, the other 2 I just got a couple weeks ago, and I've never seen a single bubble nest.. kind of sucks. The surface isn't too rough either... dunno.


I am sorry for your loss. I feel for you though, my betta has technically never really made a nest big enough to be considered a bubble nest. I found out the bubbles were from a medication i put in the tank. They dissipated after a few days  He did start to build a nest though when he saw the bubbles


----------

